# A View From Roosevelt Island - Maredas Cartoon Action



## Jeff Canes (Nov 16, 2005)

Took this over the weekend in New York for Roosevelt Island, ran it thru Maredas Cartoon Action that I got off of Fred Miranda (think), or maybe I acquired it with LimeWire

    [font=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/font]


----------



## mygrain (Nov 18, 2005)

I found this action not too long ago myself but haven't tried it yet. Pretty interesting. I wonder what it would do to and IR shot.


----------

